# Can't boot after incomplete freebsd-update



## sprock (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello,

I was part way through a remote `freebsd-update install` when I inadvertently closed the screen session in which the process was running.  Now I can't boot the machine:


```
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0xfe3568 /
readin failed
elf64_loadimage failed
can't load file 'boot/kernel/kernel' input/output error
can't load file 'boot/kernel/kernel' input/output error
Error while including the line /boot/menu.rc, in line:
menu-display
\
Booting [/boot/kernel/kernel]...
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0xfe3568 -
readin failed
elf64_loadimge: read failed
can't load kernel
```

I have the same problem when trying to boot /boot/kernel.old/kernel.

I appreciate any advice on how to fix this.

Thanks,
sprock


----------



## abishai (Sep 26, 2017)

Boot from pendrive, download and untar kernel.txz from FreeBSD ftp site to /
As usual, make backups first.


----------



## sprock (Sep 27, 2017)

Thank you abishai.  I used a modification of your suggestion.  I put kernel.txz on a usb stick.

Boot into install medium (live cd) then: 

```
mkdir -p /mnt/stick
mount /dev/da0s1 /mnt/stick
zpool import -fR /mnt zroot
cd /mnt
cp /mnt/stick/kernel.txz .
tar xvJf kernel.txz
```

then reboot.

Thanks again,
sprock


----------

